# NEED HELP! About 5 points for Australia study requirement



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everybody,
I have been following this forum for a while and appreciate the available shares by everyone.
Moderators please forgive me if I broke any rules by reposting it here.

And this is my query about 2-year Australia study. I am planning to apply for 189 visa but confused about 5 points for 2-year Australian education. All of my listed awards are earned in Australia and delivered and assessed in English.

Firstly, I have a Master degree with registered CRICOS of 104 weeks from *20 July 2015 to 13 January 2017*. My Master award stated that the course is equal to 96 units and 2-year study. I received the exemption of 24 units towards my previous bachelor degree in my home country. I am required to finish the degree by 60 units and are equal to *60/96*104= 65 weeks.
*
Secondly, from *11 July 2016 to 23 December 2016* (my last semester with Master degree), I earned the Diploma of Interpreting with registered *CRICOS of 30 weeks.*

So my study is *95 weeks in total* and some agents said I can claim 5 points as satisfying the below requirements: 
be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia. 

But some said no due to the extended breakdown here homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications/2-year-study#study

So, am I eligible to claim 5 points for 2-year Australia study for visa 189 and 190?
Thank you for any suggestions!

Best,
Hong


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

hong132 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a while and appreciate the available shares by everyone.
> 
> ...




Hi 
As per DIBP website you can claim 5 points as you completed study in minimum 16 months.
However I’m not sure about your subject exemption and credit points of study. Every information is available on DIBP you only need to explore website as much as you can. Don’t pay thousands of dollars to agents for simple things.
Remember one thing, they got information from DIBP website and believe me no angel from heaven came to earth to provide information to agents. They just scare you bit and earn money from you. Rest I leave on your wisdom. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Piyali said:


> Hi
> As per DIBP website you can claim 5 points as you completed study in minimum 16 months.
> However I’m not sure about your subject exemption and credit points of study. Every information is available on DIBP you only need to explore website as much as you can. Don’t pay thousands of dollars to agents for simple things.
> Remember one thing, they got information from DIBP website and believe me no angel from heaven came to earth to provide information to agents. They just scare you bit and earn money from you. Rest I leave on your wisdom. Good luck!
> ...


Thank you very much! I wish you the best of luck.

I am confused because when I read the breakdown on the Home Affairs, it stated that

'If you were granted credit based on study in another course also registered with CRICOS, then these exemptions could still contribute towards meeting the Australian study requirement regardless if a qualification was awarded for this other course.

However, if you are enrolled in this course and given any credit based on non-CRICOS registered study you will not have completed two academic years study and would fail to meet the Australian study requirement.

*If you fall short of the 92 weeks of study due to exemptions you have received, you have several options to meet the Australian study requirement. Options could include:*

have the university rescind the exemptions so you must now successfully complete these subjects to be awarded your qualification
complete additional units that are at the same level as the exempted units (or higher) and which are accepted by the university as award units for the qualification, such as an elective unit.
Note: If the education provider specifies the units as 'Non-Award' units, then these units will not be able to count towards meeting the Australian study requirement. Also the additional units would need to be of sufficient registered CRICOS duration to take you to a total of 92 weeks of registered study.
Also note: The academic transcript should indicate that the elective is contributing towards the award of the degree for this unit to be counted towards meeting the Australian study requirement to ensure that there is no doubt about the electives being part of the award of the qualification
complete an additional qualification that is closely related to the occupation you nominate on your General Skilled Migration application. This additional qualification must be of sufficient CRICOS registered duration to make up for the exempted units from the students course(s).'

But I study the two different courses even the two courses are really beneficial to each other in my field.

So I am not sure about the claim of 5 points? 
Thank you for nice words again.

I am still looking for more information and suggestions!
Best regards,
Hong


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The Australian Study Requirement can be complicated and you would be wise to speak with a registered migration agent to be sure you meet the criteria for the 5 points. Whenever I've read about someone getting caught out on this, it's been because of exemptions. The information on the DIBP website is only a summary of the regulations and unfortunately there have occasionally been errors published. The investment of a consultation with a migration agent is a small cost compared the the expensive of a visa refusal.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

hong132 said:


> Thank you very much! I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> I am confused because when I read the breakdown on the Home Affairs, it stated that
> 
> ...


You won't have any issues on claiming 5 Points for your 2 Years Australian Study.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

Vivek6_m said:


> You won't have any issues on claiming 5 Points for your 2 Years Australian Study.





hong132 said:


> Thank you very much! I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> I am confused because when I read the breakdown on the Home Affairs, it stated that
> 
> ...


In Addition to 5 points for Aussie Study, I'm Lucky to claim extra 5 Points for Regional Study too.

You won't be having issues in claiming 5 points..


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The Australian Study Requirement can be complicated and you would be wise to speak with a registered migration agent to be sure you meet the criteria for the 5 points. Whenever I've read about someone getting caught out on this, it's been because of exemptions. The information on the DIBP website is only a summary of the regulations and unfortunately there have occasionally been errors published. The investment of a consultation with a migration agent is a small cost compared the the expensive of a visa refusal.


Thank you very much, I will check it again with a registered migration agents. I hope to find the answers asap and they won't be confused again. 



Vivek6_m said:


> You won't have any issues on claiming 5 Points for your 2 Years Australian Study.


Thank you very much!

May this New Year equip all of you, who helped me with this issue, with good luck, good health, good fortune and good times!


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have a query that I have done my ACS before in the software engineer category (261313) in dec 2015, which is expired now. Also in the last 2 years I have completed my education in Masters in Business Information Systems.

I have 2 queries: -

1. Is it necessary to get the Australian degree accessed from ACS if I wish to claim 5 points for study in Australia?

2. Now since I am getting my ACS done again, which category should I choose?
Can I still choose 261313 although my education in Australia is more intended towards a system analyst category? Can I still claim those 5 points?

I am asking this because if I change my category I need to get another letter from company, which is bit hard, but even if I am manage to get it, what roles should I write now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a query that I have done my ACS before in the software engineer category (261313) in dec 2015, which is expired now. Also in the last 2 years I have completed my education in Masters in Business Information Systems.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would get a fresh assessment done to claim the Australian degree

Secondly I would go with 261313 only as it mainly the RNR that is more closely verified at every stage rather then education 
Any tinkering with RNR to suit the education, can have disastrous results

IT roles overalap quite a bit so I am guessing it’s quite possible that the the assessor will give you the points for the degree

The final decision is yours 
Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If I were you, I would get a fresh assessment done to claim the Australian degree
> 
> Secondly I would go with 261313 only as it mainly the RNR that is more closely verified at every stage rather then education
> Any tinkering with RNR to suit the education, can have disastrous results
> ...


Thanks a lot for the reply!
I think I will go with 261313.

I have another query. When I got my letter from my supervisor in December 2015, within a month he left the company and went to US for his Master's degree.
I believe that for re assessment, I can use the same letter which I have. But just wondering, in case they call the number provided, my friend won't be available to pick the call, what might happen in that case?

Also how much is the chance that immigration calls to verify the employment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply!
> I think I will go with 261313.
> 
> I have another query. When I got my letter from my supervisor in December 2015, within a month he left the company and went to US for his Master's degree.
> ...


I wouldn’t use a 2 year old letter
Too much time has passed and RNR May have changed will be the suspicion in the mind of CO

Get a fresh letter 

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you!

Even though I left my job in July 2015, will they still consider is a suspicion?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Even though I left my job in July 2015, will they still consider is a suspicion?


I may have missed that information.
So,let me get th ducks in a row


you left the job in Jul 2015 and the SD is dated Dec 2015 
After issuing the SD , the manager has left the country and is presently in USA, so all his contact details given in the SD have all changed
In these circumstances, can the same SD be used or is it advisable to get another one is the question which needs to be answered 

Is this correct ?

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes that's absolutely correct.

I was wondering to use the same letter which is 2 years old.
However, I also know a relative in the same company and he is very senior, I am thinking to ask him to write the letter, if that's the last option that I have to do.


----------



## nhattieunhatkiem (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Hong, I'm going to study abroad to get 5 points for Australia study requirement, can I have your email so that I can ask more detail about your course, tuition and living cost in AUS ? or you can email me at <*SNIP*> See* "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
Waiting for your response.


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

nhattieunhatkiem said:


> Hi Hong, I'm going to study abroad to get 5 points for Australia study requirement, can I have your email so that I can ask more detail about your course, tuition and living cost in AUS ? or you can email me at <*SNIP*> See* "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
> Waiting for your response.


I just added you to my contact list of expatforum and you can pm me.


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

It seems like many people may have questions/ confusion/ problem with claiming 5 points of Australian study requirement for 189/190/489. So, I hope the information in pdf will be useful clarification/ explanation for some of you (it is originally from LEGEND.COM) that a lot of members, friends and a lawyer tried to help me solve this issue.https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Ccu7pq2M-8zMGwzB4gnBAp4JPFFPv8Hd?usp=sharing


All the best,
Hong

P/S: Sorry that I don't know how to attach these files to the post, so I give a link, sorry again for the inconvenience.


----------



## Rcastro2007 (Jun 7, 2017)

Please, somebody, help me !!!

I did two different Cricos courses in Australia (Diploma and Advanced Diploma), 
first one 48 weeks and another one 52 weeks, total 104 weeks.

Is it possible claim Australian study requirement and get 5 points?


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Rcastro2007 said:


> Please, somebody, help me !!!
> 
> I did two different Cricos courses in Australia (Diploma and Advanced Diploma),
> first one 48 weeks and another one 52 weeks, total 104 weeks.
> ...


Did you get exemptions or study full courses? If you study full courses and satisfy all requirements about study load, physical stay, etc of DIBP, you will be able to claim the point. 

But for sure, I suggest you ask agents, they won't charge you for 1 question .

Wish you all the best!


----------

